# Keiler-Bike Marathon 2016 - Wombach - Lohr am Main - Bayern



## Refreshing (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

folgender Marathon findet demnächst in Lohr am Main statt:


----------



## Refreshing (24. Juni 2016)

Hier ein Video aus 2015:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Refreshing (28. Juni 2016)

Samstag, 02.07. um 13:00 Uhr ist Streckenvorstellung!


----------



## dvt (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Stimmt es, das der Start des Marathon im Ortskern ist (Grundschule), die Startnummernausgabe aber am anderen Ende (Lebenshilfe, so wie immer)?
Das hieße, Parken bei Bosch, dann zur Lebenshilfe in die eine Richtung und danach zum Start komplett in die andere Richtung?

Wäre ziemlich weit auseinander...


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Juni 2016)

Muss ein Top-Event sein, kann aber leider wieder nicht teilnehmen...


----------



## Refreshing (29. Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich bin dieses Jahr auch erstmals dabei, kann Dir deshalb leider zum Ablauf nichts sagen.
Jedoch ist Lohr/Wombach nicht sooo groß ;-)
Ich hoffe am Samstag zur Streckenvorstellung gehen zu können - hab dann mehr Infos. 
Greetings


----------



## dvt (29. Juni 2016)

Ah, okay, dachte Du hättest was mit der Organisation zu tun.
War beim Keiler schon mehrere Male, unter anderem auch letztes Jahr.
Wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich auch mitfahren, aber wenn der Start und die Ausgabe wirklich so gelöst sind, ist mir das zuviel hin und her.
Zur Nummernausgabe kommt man normalerweise nur zu Fuss/Bike. Der Parkplatz ist schon einiges weg.
Der Start ware dieses Jahr Ortskern, also für meinen Support (Familie) zu viel Gelaufe.


----------



## Refreshing (29. Juni 2016)

Nee hab ich nix mit zu tun. 
Ich habe nur leider nichts dazu gefunden. Bis jetzt nur gelegentlich mitgelesen - ohne Account.

Was ich jedoch mitbekommen habe ist dass die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Cross Country parallel dazu ausgetragen wird.
Und das ist für meine Familie natürlich Super - Ich fahre den Marathon und meine Frau und die Kids können beim CC zuschauen.
Wobei die Elite wohl am Sonntag startet.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (30. Juni 2016)

Ich werde zum ersten mal bei so einer Veranstaltung dabei sein, habe für die Kurzstrecke gemeldet, und freue mich schon ziemlich drauf


----------



## Zementsack (3. Juli 2016)

War jemand am Samstag bei der Streckenvorstellung und kann berichten, ob es auf der längeren Mittelstrecke wesentliche Änderungen zu den letzten beiden Jahren gibt? Ich wohne 20 km vom Wombach weg und eine Stunde vor der Vorstellung hat es hier noch kräftig geregnet - ich habe schon genug Schlammschlachten im Spessart zwischen Wombach und Neustadt hinter mir und es mir deshalb heuer gespart.
Zur Startaufstellung: Die meinen hoffentlich die Schule an der Bachstraße. Zumindest war das bisher ja immer so und bei Google Maps ist da, unweit der Lebenshilfe, auch eine Volksschule eingezeichnet.
Ich finde es aber auch Mist, dass man seine Startunterlagen und das Trikot nur noch direkt vor dem Rennen abholen kann. So man keine Begleitpersonen hat muss man dadurch zweimal vom Rexroth-Parkplatz rauf zum Lebenshilfe/Sportgelände. Irgendwie machen sie ihre Veranstaltung mit Gewalt unattraktiv, früher war der Marathon ja Sonntag und man konnte Samstagabend schon sein Zeug abholen und die Nudelparty genießen. Das hatte was.
Leider habe ich auch gehört, das würde heuer der letzte Keiler-Bike-Marathon sein.
@reblaus_MSP: Mit der Kurzstrecke bringst Du dich um den sehr schönen Trail runter ins Hafenlohrtal. Zudem wird dort vergleichsweise "geheizt".


----------



## dvt (3. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube, dass der Start Samtags ist, liegt an der DM XCO, die Sonntags ist.

Auf der Homepage ist von der Grundschule Wombach die Rede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zementsack (5. Juli 2016)

Habe die 2015 mit den Startunterlagen ausgegebene Teilnehmerinfo gefunden. Da ist die "Grundschule" auf einem Luftbild eingezeichnet, weil dort Duschen zur Verfügung standen. Ist mit der in Google Maps ausgewiesenen "Volksschule Wombach" an der Bachgasse identisch und etwa 100 Meter von der Lebenshilfe entfernt. Also keine Panik wegen der Startaufstellung.


----------



## OliverKaa (5. Juli 2016)

Hi,
ich bin am Samstag mitgefahren - jedoch den Shorttrack.
Sind schöne Stücke dabei.
Panik habe ich nur bzgl. meiner Fitness. 
Ist mein erster Marathon und die Freude groß.
Cheers Oliver


----------



## dvt (5. Juli 2016)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Habe die 2015 mit den Startunterlagen ausgegebene Teilnehmerinfo gefunden. Da ist die "Grundschule" auf einem Luftbild eingezeichnet, weil dort Duschen zur Verfügung standen. Ist mit der in Google Maps ausgewiesenen "Volksschule Wombach" an der Bachgasse identisch und etwa 100 Meter von der Lebenshilfe entfernt. Also keine Panik wegen der Startaufstellung.



Habe einfach eine Email-Anfrage abgeschickt.
Ja, alles wie früher. D.h. alles beisammen.


----------



## Zementsack (5. Juli 2016)

dvt: Interessant. Meine Anfrage per Mail vom RV Viktoria Wombach blieb bislang unbeantwortet.


----------



## OliverKaa (5. Juli 2016)

Wann schlagt Ihr auf? 
d.h. wieviel Zeit sollte ich mir einplanen?


----------



## dvt (6. Juli 2016)

Ich bin meist eine Stunde vor Ende Startnummern-Ausgabe vor Ort. Dann hat man wenig Stress an der Ausgabe, auch wenn sich eine Schlange gebildet hat, kann sich in Ruhe umziehen und fertig machen. Zwischen Parkplatz Rexroth und Ausgabe sind es auc ein paar Meter, die Zeit kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (8. Juli 2016)




----------



## Zementsack (8. Juli 2016)

Weiß jemand ob hinterher wieder eine Massage (extra zu zahlen) angeboten wird? 
Das stand bisher immer auf der Info, die man mit der Startnummer bekommen hat.
Ich würde aber gerne etwas planen.


----------



## Zementsack (11. Juli 2016)

Als ich diesen Sonntag alleine die Mittelstrecke fahren wollte traf ich auf ein paar Wombacher und bin mit ihnen dann lieber die Kurzstrecke gefahren. War mein Glück: Das erste Stück bis zum Neustädter Tor ist etwa zur Hälfte anders als bisher. Das Stück zurück ist auch etwas anders als die beiden letzten Jahre...
Habe ich Nachricht vom Veranstalter. Massagen werden wieder angeboten (sind extra zu zahlen).


----------



## Zementsack (13. Juli 2016)

Servus
Inzwischen ist der Website zu entnehmen, dass man seine Startnummer auch am Freitag von 16.30 bis 20 Uhr im Wettkampfbüro im Vereinsheim abholen kann. Finde ich gut!


----------



## jobeagle (15. Juli 2016)

Kann jemand was zum aktuellen Streckenzustand sagen?


----------



## Zementsack (15. Juli 2016)

Strecke sollte sehr trocken, hart und schnell sein. Habe vorhin beim Abholen der Startnummer gefragt, es hat seit Sonntag nicht geregnet, und da habe ich mir schon keine Schlammspritzer geholt.


----------



## jobeagle (15. Juli 2016)

Prima, danke für die Info.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (18. Juli 2016)

Am Samstag war ich auf der Kurzstrecke unterwegs und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Die Strecke war perfekt und von knackigen Anstiegen, technischen Abfahrten, schnellen Abfahrten auf Waldwegen und flowigen Trails war alles dabei. Es waren aber wohl nicht ganz 35 km, wie auch bei meinem Kollegen hat es bei mir gut 32 km angezeigt. Geärgert habe ich mich am Ende nur über mich dass ich nicht mehr Gas gegeben habe 

Der heutigen Zeitung war zu entnehmen dass das vorher wohl feststehende aus des Events mittlerweile nach Lob von allen Seiten noch nicht sicher ist, ich würde mich auf jedenfall freuen wenn es weiter geht und wäre nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.
Zudem wurde dem Veranstalter angeboten die Deutsche Meisterschaft 2019 erneut auszurichten.


----------



## Zementsack (19. Juli 2016)

reblaus_MSP: Willkommen in meiner Welt . Auf der Marathonstrecke (ehemals Mitteldistanz) habe ich etwas über 59 km und nicht ganz 1600 Hm mit meinem Sigma-Tacho gemessen. Ich bestehe aber nicht auf Nachlieferung . Rücken und Schultern meldeten sich auch so im Ziel und am nächsten Tag auch mein nicht mehr fabrikneues Knie. 
War trotzdem genial - so gute Bedingungen von der Strecke und dem Wetter habe ich in Wombach seit 2008 praktisch nie erlebt. Ich war zwar nicht schnell - 249 von 320 im Zieleinlauf ist nicht toll - aber trotzdem hat sich meine Vorbereitung irgendwie ausgezahlt. Vor allem hatte ich nach rund 1300 Hm noch genug Power, um den Trail nach dem Neustädter Tor mit seinen leichten Steigungen flüssig fahren zu können. Die geänderte Streckenführung auf den letzten 10 km fand ich gut, den Trail hinter dem Margaretenhof runter zu flitzen statt hochzukurbeln wie früher mach viel mehr Laune. Und die Trails danach sind gegenüber den steilen Dingern von früher meinem Eindruck nach etwas leichter zu fahren und die paar Meter Schotterstraße dazwischen sorgen für etwa Entspannung.


----------



## dvt (19. Juli 2016)

Habe auch die Kurzstrecke vom Samstag hinter mir.
Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr war die ganze Veranstaltung nun wieder richtig top.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich mehr den Eindruck, das die Veranstaltung nur noch eine Pflichtübung ist.
Aber dieses Jahr hat die DM der ganzen Sache richtig gut getan. Wäre schade, wenn das der letzte Keiler-Marathon gewesen ware, die Strecke liegt mir nämlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (19. Juli 2016)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Super Veranstaltung. Und der Weg vom Parkplatz zum Start war nicht soo wild.
Bezweifel zwar dass ich ein Marathonisti werde, aber hatte definitiv meinen Spass auf der Strecke und mit den Mitstreitern/innen.
Mal Pauschal: Wenns 2017 einen "Keiler" gibt - bin ich dabei.
Für die Region war die DM natürlich der Hammer!
Finde nur schade wie wenig von mtb-news berichtet wurde.


----------



## jobeagle (19. Juli 2016)

Auch von mir: großes Lob: Die Strecke war super, die Trails ziemlich trocken und "schnell" fahrbar. Es dürfte so meine 6. oder 7. Teilnahme gewesen sein und selten hat es mir soviel Spaß gemacht. Ich war wieder auf der ehemaligen Mittelstrecke unterwegs und hatte am Ende 58 km und 1521 Hm aufm Garmin. Gottseidank hatte ich diesmal noch ein paar Körnchen übrig nach dem zweiten Aufstieg zur Aurora, so daß ich die restlichen ca. 15 km noch einigermasen mithalten konnte 
Negativ zu erwähnen war nur die anschliessende Heimfahrt auf der A3 in Richtung Süden...


----------



## alex80 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 

ich habe zur tollen Veranstaltung einen Rennbericht geschrieben, hier ist der Link dahin:

http://www.rapiro-racing.de/index.p...zum-20-keiler-bike-in-lohr-von-alexander-rebs


Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## reblaus_MSP (6. Juni 2017)

Übernächstes Wochenende ist es wieder soweit...

Wer ist dabei?
Ich habe mich wie im letzten Jahr für die Kurzdistanz angemeldet.


----------



## Zementsack (6. Juni 2017)

Bin wieder auf der Mittelstrecke dabei. 
Leider hatte ich für die Streckenvorstellung keine Zeit.
Wäre dankbar für Tipps ob es Änderungen beim Streckenverlauf gibt.

Bin die "alte" Strecke bis auf die Schleife über Erlach an Christi Himmelfahrt schon mal gefahren. War in gutem Zustand. Nur der kleine Holzsteg auf dem Trail runter ins Hafenlohrtal machte den Eindruck er könnte mit 200 Bikern überfordert sein.


----------



## Trunkie (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo
habe einen Startplatz für die Strecke 60km am 17.6. in der Klasse Senioren III, 
kann aber aufgrund eines Sturzes nicht teilnehmen.
Falls jemand Interesse hat -einfach PN an mich schicken.


----------



## kubus74 (11. Juni 2017)

Trunkie schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe einen Startplatz für die Strecke 60km am 17.6. in der Klasse Senioren III,
> kann aber aufgrund eines Sturzes nicht teilnehmen.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat -einfach PN an mich schicken.


Hallo hab dir ne PM geschrieben!


----------



## piff-paff-puff (13. Juni 2017)

Hi,
wenn man die 60er Stecke wählt, sind das dann 2 Runden?


----------



## Schmidtle (15. Juni 2017)

piff-paff-puff schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn man die 60er Stecke wählt, sind das dann 2 Runden?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Zumindest war es vor einigen Jahren so das die Kurzstrecke quasi mit integriert war. Die letzte Abfahrt vor dem Ziel wurde zweimal durchfahren. Bin aber das letzte mal 2010 mit gefahren. Man war das eine Schlammschlacht.

Dieses Jahr fahr ich die Kurzstrecke, haltet nach ner roten Rohloff Ausschau.
Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samael75 (15. Juni 2017)

Wenn die Strecke die selbe ist wie letztes Jahr,  ist es 1 Runde und die kurzstrecke kürzt nach der 1. Verpflegungsstation ab.
das Höhenprofil schaut genauso aus


----------



## piff-paff-puff (15. Juni 2017)

Ahh das ist gut, danke, da will ich hin. Noch was: bin ich blind oder haben die auf der HP keine Angabe zu den Startzeiten ?


----------



## reblaus_MSP (15. Juni 2017)

Hier alle Infos

Abholung der Startunterlagen bis kurz vor dem Start möglich. Nachmeldungen bis eine Stunde vor dem Start.


----------



## cubetreter (16. Juni 2017)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Hier alle Infos
> 
> Abholung der Startunterlagen bis kurz vor dem Start möglich. Nachmeldungen bis eine Stunde vor dem Start.


----------



## cubetreter (16. Juni 2017)

Hi
Werde auch mal einen Versuch über die Kurzstrecke machen habe gerade mein Drössiger 26" aufgepumpt
Gruß


----------



## Schmidtle (16. Juni 2017)

cubetreter schrieb:


> Hi
> Werde auch mal einen Versuch über die Kurzstrecke machen habe gerade mein Drössiger 26" aufgepumpt
> Gruß


Noch einer mit der aussterbenden Gattung

Ich fahr mit meinem  Hot Chili  mit.

Wollte mir noch das Trikot ergattern, gabs nur noch in Xl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zementsack (16. Juni 2017)

cubetreter schrieb:


> Hi
> Werde auch mal einen Versuch über die Kurzstrecke machen habe gerade mein Drössiger 26" aufgepumpt
> Gruß


Langstrecke kostet nicht mehr, man hat aber viel mehr davon. 
Das gilt insbesondere für den Trail runter ins Hafenlohrtal und dem bald folgenden Trail rauf nach Aurora.
Trikot wird hat nur bei Voranmeldung garantiert.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (18. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön war es wieder einmal... Sogar noch viel schöner als letztes Jahr beim ersten Mal. Knapp 15 Minuten schneller, und ca. 70 Plätze weiter vorne gelandet.

Braucht zufällig jemand das Trikot vom letzten Jahr in Größe M?


----------



## cubetreter (19. Juni 2017)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Sehr schön war es wieder einmal... Sogar noch viel schöner als letztes Jahr beim ersten Mal. Knapp 15 Minuten schneller, und ca. 70 Plätze weiter vorne gelandet.
> 
> Braucht zufällig jemand das Trikot vom letzten Jahr in Größe M?


----------



## cubetreter (19. Juni 2017)

Hi
Super fand ich es in Wombach, allerdings war es auch mein Erstversuch bei einem MTB-Rennen mit 1.49Std. über die Kurzdistanz war ich dann auch zufrieden und habe dann gleich beim anschließenden Keiler Bier beschlossen das ich das wieder machen werde.


----------

